# What is your setup this year?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be shooting my 2012 Diamond Outlaw 27.5" DL and 62 pound draw weight. It will be equipped with a nice new black and aqua blue string from Mammoth Bowstrings in Cedar City. Arrow will be a 340 spine Cabelas carbon stalker extreme tipped with a 125 grain slick trick viper trick for an overall arrow weight of about 451 grains. Speed will be about 250 fps. Not a speed demon, but more than enough to get the job done.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Bear legion the elk slayer, 70 lbs feeling sexy, custom sting from dark archers in the 801 (Ken) (Alpinebowman) my 10 year old muzzys 100 grain haven't let me down. Mayhem hunters 350 spline. I drew for general archery deer pretty stoked about it. Only took 3 years


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Archin said:


> Bear legion the elk slayer, 70 lbs feeling sexy, custom sting from dark archers in the 801 (Ken) (Alpinebowman) my 10 year old muzzys 100 grain haven't let me down. Mayhem hunters 350 spline. I drew for general archery deer pretty stoked about it. Only took 3 years


3 years to draw a general archery deer tag?! YUCK!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We just ordered a Bear Apprentice III for my boy, as a Eagle Scout present / reward. He's never shot a bow before, this one gets great reviews, is mighty forgiving, super adjustable draw, 20 to 60lb weight adjustments. Comes with a complete package of whisker biscuit, sights. arrows, etc etc.

It gets here early next week, kind of stoked to see how he does with it. He drew the any weapon deer tag again this year, so he can hunt archery. "Grandpa" always has a few deer hanging out in his orchard behind the house he could chase :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

2013 Strother Rush XT with brand new Dark Archer Custom Strings (28" draw 58# pull.) Slick Trick 100 Gr. standards, GT Hunter XT arrows.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

2014? PSE Drive at 55# 27" draw shooting FMJ with G5 Striker 100 gr Total arrow weight 417 grains @ 230FPS.
It should work if I do my part.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

middlefork said:


> 2014? PSE Drive at 55# 27" draw shooting FMJ with G5 Striker 100 gr Total arrow weight 417 grains @ 230FPS.
> It should work if I do my part.


G5 strikers are a great head. I agree, if you do your part you should have some very dead critters on your hands.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a lot of guys here have custom strings by our own Alpinebowman. I was going to have him do a set for me as well, but by the time I got around to doing it I was making a trip to Cedar City and figured I would just have the string man down there set me up since he did a great job on my wife's bow awhile back. Nothing against Ken. I'm sure he does great work as seemingly lots of his satisfied customers can attest to.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

2016 Elite impulse 34 65# 29.5 inch draw shooting Easton axis arrows. Drew the same unit I did last year but just the archery tag I'm excited but won't have much time with this being my first year at college 2.5 hours away


----------



## Czubas (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be hunting with my 2016 High Country Archery X-12, IQ Pro sight, Cmax rest and Gold Tip Hunters. I can't wait til Sept!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

AF CYN, I shoot that same bow. I think you are the only other person I have heard of that has it. I love it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mathews ChillR with 70# Draw. Upped from 65# last year. Upgraded my sight to the Black Gold Ascent Verdict 3 pin slide since last season as well. Did a couple of color accent upgrades with the dampers also 

Was going to switch to Easton Axis but kept getting told to stick with my Gold Tip so I guess I am. They shoot good enough for me at every distance.

Also, after my experiences last year with the Rage Hypodermic and the Montec G5, I will ABSOLUTELY be using the G5 this year.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Looks like a lot of guys here have custom strings by our own Alpinebowman. I was going to have him do a set for me as well, but by the time I got around to doing it I was making a trip to Cedar City and figured I would just have the string man down there set me up since he did a great job on my wife's bow awhile back. Nothing against Ken. I'm sure he does great work as seemingly lots of his satisfied customers can attest to.


No hard feelings from me for sure. I remember chatting with you about your bow. I am just happy to help out when it is needed. I also appreciate all of you that have given me your business. I certainly know how hard it is to trust others with your bow which is why I am so deep into archery.

I just try to keep it real and not feed any BS unless I am telling a hunting story ;-). Archery is difficult to master and getting fed bad info does no good to new archers and may set them back or frustrate them till they give it up. I am all for growing the archers in the state.

This year I am sure I will be running my Hoyt carbon spyder turbo at 61lbs. It has only killed 6 critters the last 2 years so it probably doesn't need to retire yet. I will be flinging XT GT's weighing in around 407 and BH's are as usual still up for debate. For whatever reason I have had the new bow bug the last several months. I do have a Carter Lucky release on order that I hope will fix some of my current releases ills.

Being able to kill 3 elk this year along with my deer may cause several peoples freezers to fill up though as I hope to get the wife an elk again and get revenge on the buck she missed last year. 8)


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

PSE Stinger 3G (58#) with Fast Eddie XL and Trophy Taker rest and some new 60X strings. I looked into some new strings from Alpinebowman but he only did the serving in black and I had a definite need to get yellow and green with red serving! 

Been shooting the original dozen Helios I got with the bow but now I am looking at getting some new arrows, can't decide between the Easton Injection or the axis. Will be shooting the muzzy 3 unless I go with the injections and the whole deep six thing.

After two years of waiting I finally drew a GS Pine Valley archery tag this year(2nd choice behind Panguitch) and can't wait to hunt the unit I used to hunt with my dad 20 years ago. I've got a couple of ideas of where to start but any help would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Mission Ballistic 2013 set at 64lbs. it's pushing the scheels labeled gold tip hunters in a 340 spine. i still have a good stock of the g5 t3 mechanicals that work, so that's it for this season.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Carbon Spyder 34, 72#, 29"
28" Easton HEXX 330, 100 gr Wac'em BH, 50 gr brass insert, 400 grs, 16% FOC.

Shoots through elk like hot knives and butter.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

PSE Fire Flight 33, 30" draw, 64 lbs., Truglo Carbon XS, Ripcord Code Red, 55/75 GT Pro Hunter Shafts, 100 grain Meatseaker, offset 3 degree right helical Fusion vanes, nocturnal blue knocks, MAMMOTH BOWSTRING black/brown, chrono 260 fps.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I will be hunting with Matthews Halon 6 62# at 28" and Maxima Blu RZ at 27.25". This combo shot awesome at the R100 last weekend.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Most likely my hoyt carbon spyder 34, but it might be my elite answer. both are at 67 pounds, deer arrows are 352 grains elk arrows are 429.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

kdog said:


> Most likely my hoyt carbon spyder 34, but it might be my elite answer. both are at 67 pounds, deer arrows are 352 grains elk arrows are 429.


When the deer and elk archery seasons run simultaneously how do you go about using two different arrows? I would assume that the trajectory difference between a 352 grain arrow and a 429 grain arrow would be somewhat significant.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

"When the deer and elk archery seasons run simultaneously how do you go about using two different arrows? I would assume that the trajectory difference between a 352 grain arrow and a 429 grain arrow would be somewhat significant."

That is an easy one. kdog and I both use the same brand of slider single pin sight. The sight has two sight tapes on it, one on the front and one on the side. You setup one sight tape for one arrow and the other for a different arrow. I've done this for several years. I have one sight tape setup for hunting arrows and the other for my target arrows.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bow_dude said:


> "When the deer and elk archery seasons run simultaneously how do you go about using two different arrows? I would assume that the trajectory difference between a 352 grain arrow and a 429 grain arrow would be somewhat significant."
> 
> That is an easy one. kdog and I both use the same brand of slider single pin sight. The sight has two sight tapes on it, one on the front and one on the side. You setup one sight tape for one arrow and the other for a different arrow. I've done this for several years. I have one sight tape setup for hunting arrows and the other for my target arrows.


I see. That is pretty nifty. Hearing what other people are shooting makes me wonder if my arrows are unnecessarily heavy. I'm shooting 450 grains for both deer and elk. I could probably flatten out my trajectory a good bit by shooting a 400 or 380 grain arrow and probably still get all the penetration I need with the viper tricks.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

It doesn't take as much energy as one might think to kill a deer or elk. The old school of thought was you did not want the arrow to shoot through the animal. You wanted it to stay in the animal so it continued to cut and do more damage as the animal moved. Can't remember when the "shoot through" theory came about. My first elk kill was a 5x5 bull elk. I got about a 12 inch penetration. It was enough to get both lungs and dropped the elk within 50 - 60 yards. Since then I have killed elk, deer, antelope, hogs and a bear with complete pass thru's. One elk, the arrow passed thru length wise. (steep angle that entered the front shoulder region and exited the butt). I was shooting 70 lbs with a Muzzy. Arrow weights on several animals was 356 grains, some with Spit Fire mechanicals. My bear was a 400 grain arrow.


----------



## Chugg (Nov 16, 2015)

Pse dna sp, 70lbs, vaps weighing 397gns tipped with muzzies.Single pin mbg ascent. Set my pin for 30 hold 3" low for 20 4" high for 40. Anything else gets ranged first.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> When the deer and elk archery seasons run simultaneously how do you go about using two different arrows? I would assume that the trajectory difference between a 352 grain arrow and a 429 grain arrow would be somewhat significant.


I have a single pin slider and run two tapes my particular sight lets me run one on the back and one on the front. the spine of both arrows are nearly identical so as long as I have the bow well in tune i get good results.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't decided what I will use this year. My Elite GT500 is setup at 62 lbs shooting a 520 grain Aluminum arrow tipped with a 100 grain C on C Magnus Buzz Cutt or Stinger with feathers. Arrow speed is around 256 fps. 

My Elite Answer is setup for 65 lbs shooting a 356 grain carbon arrow tipped with a 100 grain Magnus Buzz Cutt or Stinger with feathers. Arrow speed is around 310 fps. Both will get the job done. 

I setup the GT 500 for turkey hunting and then never got a chance to go.


----------

